# LTC issued by Billerica, MA



## AJK1419 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm sure many of you remember the nice map that packing.org used to have labeling the different MA towns by Red/Green/Black about how strict or liberal the particular town was in issuing LTCs to its residents.

Can anyone comment on Billerica? Are unrestricted LTCs a rare find from the Billerica Chief?

For example, I had mine issued by Norwood PD, and even as law enforcement it was an extensive process and the reputation there is that they are very strict. The context of this question is for a non LE, female who would take the state accredited course etc. 

Any thoughts? Experiences? Thanks.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Is the non LE female HOT?


----------



## CrackPot (Sep 26, 2011)

AJK1419 said:


> I'm sure many of you remember the nice map that packing.org used to have labeling the different MA towns by Red/Green/Black about how strict or liberal the particular town was in issuing LTCs to its residents.
> 
> Can anyone comment on Billerica? Are unrestricted LTCs a rare find from the Billerica Chief?
> 
> ...


http://www.northeastshooters.com/vb...uide-to-gun-rights-in-your-Massachusetts-town


----------



## AJK1419 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Crackpot.


----------

